# Stuffed Bell Peppers???



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I grew some Green Bell peppers and they are about ready...

I've been wanting to have some stuffed peppers like I remember my Mom making when I was growing up, But I don't know where to start.
I found the following recipe on line, but am hoping someone will there secret tips.................Thanks

http://www.bettycrocker.com/recipes/stuffed-peppers/63e29e18-903e-467c-aec5-fba4ce3a138f


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Best Stop Boudin, and then go from there.
It ain't gonna be your Mothers.
I got some if you need some.
Most start with ground beef.


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

Best Stop Boudin is great! i use it for all kinds of stuffing. everything from flounder to pork chops.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks...


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

I use ground venison and Zatarains dirty rice mix to stuff peppers. Layer your cheese, pop in the oven and you are set.


----------



## bobinbusan (Feb 16, 2010)

Zatarains red beans and rice mixture is also good to give it an CAJUN TASTE:thumbsup:


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

grouper22 said:


> I use ground venison and Zatarains dirty rice mix to stuff peppers. Layer your cheese, pop in the oven and you are set.


I used about the same thing adding a little stuff here and there turned out great also boiled my peppers a little first before stuffing


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Well I did the Bell pepper thing tonight, About to find out how I did once they Rest a while......, Here's to you Mom, I love and Miss you...


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

...


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Dang! That's looks great!


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

halo1 said:


> Dang! That's looks great!


Sure does! How'd they taste Dennis?


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

They turned out great Mark, I sat and ate three of them to Donna,s one along with a batch of bacon wrapped jalapenos… ... Went to bed fat and happy ....


Sent through Tapatalk, even though they ruined it with "upgrades"...


----------



## AndyS (Nov 22, 2011)

I'd tell ya how I do mine but I do em different every time ... and they're always good.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I was just checking my plants today and told Donna that I am about ready for round two...


----------

